# On the market for my next purchase



## Funkymonkey (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

It's my first time on these forums and I recently developed an interest in firearms so please be gentle .

I currently own a 9 mm Barrera 92fs and I love it. I am now on the market for my next handgun purchase which is why I'm posting here.

I have been reading *lots of material on gun selection and after having owned a gun, I have come up with some criteria for what I want. I would love some suggestions from you guys after reading my 5 criteria

1) Accuracy - this to me is the number 1 criteria. If you feel 2 guns are excellent but one is more accurate than another, please tell me about the more accurate one.

2) low recoil/low felt recoil-*I know this is very subjective but if you feel 2 guns are equally accurate but one feels softer than another, I want to know about the softer one. I will tell you about my caliber preference later but I know that higher caliber will have more of a kick. Please compare guns in the same caliber when comparing recoil.

3) Size.*
Currently I am considering compact and sub compact only. I have fired many pistols and size seems to differ by manufacturer. Some compacts feel big.

*I prefer smaller pistols. If 2 pistols seem to have the same accuracy and recoil but one is smaller than the other, recommend the smaller.

4) Reliability. I am particular about cleaning my pistols but I would like to choose 1 that isn't high maintenance. Also, if the pistol can eat through cheap ammo, I'd prefer it over something that shoots factory loads well but struggles with hand loads/other cheap ammo. Again, if u feel two guns are equally accurate, same recoil and same size, please recommend 1 that you feel will eat all sorts of ammo, will require less maintenance and won't heat up too quickly.

5) Weight. From what I have read and observed, this seems to be a double edged sword. Light pistols seem to kick more than their heavier counterparts. I prefer lighter but without compromising accuracy and recoil. If 2 guns have the same recoil, accuracy size and reliability, I would prefer the lighter.


Configurations
I want an external hammer with double action to single action and a*manual safety. Clear sights are a must and I prefer dotted sights as blade sights are difficult for me., The gun should also have good after market accessories.

Caliber.*
I am of the opinion that a hit with a 22 is better than a miss with a 45 so my main concern with the caliber I choose will be accuracy. If i can shoot a 45 well, i'lll use it.

I don't want this to become a thread about caliber selection. I'm only considering 3 at the moment 9, 40 and 45. If you're gonna recommend, please compare 9s to 9s and 45s to 45s. I don't mind multiple recommendation but 1 per caliber please for a most of 3 recommendation.

Philosophy of use:
I would like to use it in uspsa competition and would like to carry it concealed. It will also be the first gun I'll train my wife and kids on. Hence the insistence on a manual safety.

I'll shoot the ones you guys recommend.

Here are some I am currently considering because I've heard really good things about them.

HK USP Compact (9, 40 or 45)
Compact 1911 style (9, 40 or 45)-are 1911s exclusively 45s?

I know little to nothing about These manufacturers so I need your help.

SIG, Taurus, Kahr, Ruger. S&W, HK, etc.

No glocks please. (I don't like their configuration)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

HK's are nice, but a little bulky for my taste. Pricey, too. I've owned a few Taurus handguns and found them to be solid and reliable. I recommended the 24/7 when my dad wanted a budget priced 9mm. Rugers are also rock solid, but big. The M&P from Smith is a really nice gun and seems to be very reliable. You might want to check out the Springfield XDM or the FNP, both are great in my book. 
Personally, I like Sigs. If you want to keep it under $500, you can't beat the 2022 or the P250. The classic Sig lineup are built like tanks, but more costly. Their ergonomics are great, especially the E2 models. I would recommend a 2022 in .40 as the best deal overall. 13 rounds, light weight, and they can be found all day for under $450. There are plenty of holsters and accessories available of them as well.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta 92FS Compact L. This is a smaller version of the 92FS. The Compact has a 4.3 inch barrel and holds 13+1 rounds.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

It is my opinion that if you are going to get a 1911 style (single action) weapon, then all your weapons should be single action.

The transition from double action only to single action can be fraught with some risk. The trigger pull weight is so much lighter and the travel distance is so much shorter in a single action weapon that it is easy to have an unintended discharge (as opposed to an accidental one), where the weapon goes off before you expect it to.

Good training can mitigate this issue, but if all your weapons are single action then it is much easier to deal with.

I've fired the Glock 9mm (DAO) and found that the recoil is very, very manageable. The 9mm is at the low end of what I feel is an acceptable personal defense weapon. They come in several sizes, the history on the Glocks in relation to reliability and durability is excellent. They are priced well, and there is no end of accessories (and holsters) for the Glocks. It would be my first recommendation.

The same weapon in .40 S & W packs more punch (and more perceived recoil); I've shot the Glock 23 and found the recoil very manageable--but with distinctly more perceived recoil than the 9mm.

The downside of the Glocks is the thickness of the weapons. It makes carry conceal more of a burden--especially in the summer when we wear light clothing.


----------



## Funkymonkey (Apr 14, 2011)

*Good suggestions*

I'm hearing Barrera 92fs compact, Springfield xd 45 compact and some glocks. The lack of an external hammer and manual safety takes the glocks and the xd out.

I'll shoot the compact 92fs and see how it feels.

Can anyone suggest a single stack 45 compact with an external hammer that is not 1911 style?

I'll also try the SIGs


----------

